# monster crappies



## onecaster (Mar 28, 2013)

Went to my favorite spot at east wood lake yesterday . Marked some big schools of fish around 16 foot . After about an hr of trying to get anchord I finally got hooked up an was over the school . I started catching 10 inchers then I hooked a nice 14 in crappie . My biggest ever . Then the next 10 of them were between 14 an 16 inches the best I ever done on crappies . If I can figure out how to post pics ill get them posted . How do u post pics off my cell phone ?


----------



## onecaster (Mar 28, 2013)

Where do I find this app . My phone is smarter than me lol


----------



## onecaster (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks I just found it 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

You can also use the tapatalk app.....it's what am using now and allows you to join/checkout alot sites than the hub app.


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

Lordy those are some very nice fish!!!......what's that tiny perch for?


----------



## onecaster (Mar 28, 2013)

I have no idea how he got into the basket . Found him in there when I got home


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

onecaster said:


> I have no idea how he got into the basket . Found him in there when I got home


Maybe that munster crappie gagged it up.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## onecaster (Mar 28, 2013)

That's the only thing I can think of


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Those are some excellent crappie congrats!! Makes the other crappie look small with how big those couple are. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## onecaster (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks . I'm still in aw of how big they are the 2 big one are getting mounted


----------



## Speck'nManiac (May 9, 2012)

Good job, I'm hoping to head down there soon with my Jon boat in search of crappie. Good report - thanks for sharing 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

onecaster said:


> Thanks . I'm still in aw of how big they are the 2 big one are getting mounted


Tell me how the other ones taste. I fish crappie there quite a bit and the flavor seemed different to me. Tom


----------



## onecaster (Mar 28, 2013)

They tasted fine no difference to me from the ones I've caught at ceasars creek 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Speck'nManiac (May 9, 2012)

What bait seemed to work best? Live? Plastics? Thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Froggigger (May 11, 2013)

nice catch


----------



## onecaster (Mar 28, 2013)

Large bass minnows have showed the best resaults .


----------



## ghurlag (Apr 27, 2013)

Those are some nice specimens! Great report. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

onecaster said:


> Thanks I just found it
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


wow nice fish ohios hope i can do that good tomorrow


----------

